# motor



## JUSTIN4102 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am trying to get a new motor for my 04 gto and here are my options

6.3L 388 Stroker Short Block
Oil Pump: Standard Oil Pump
LS2-LS1 Conversion: Keep what I have
Induction Pistons: Forced Induction Pistons 2618
Hell Fire Rings: Hell Fire Rings
LM33 Aluminum Block: Standard GM Block
Armor Coated : I don't want the Coating
Road Race 799 Heads
Any cam i want installed 
6000$

6.2L 375 Cast Iron Short Block
LS2-LS1 Conversion: Keep what I have
Oil Pump: Standard Oil Pump
Induction Pistons: Forced Induction Pistons 2618
Hell Fire Rings: Hell Fire Rings
LS3 Aluminum block: Standard Chevy Block
Long Block Upgrade : LS2 Head Long Block 
5700 $
6.0l
GM 6.0L LQ4/LQ9 Cast Iron (4.030 Bore)

GM 3.622 Stroke Crankshaft
GM 6.098 Connecting rods
Speed Pro Pistons
1.5mm Power Pack Ring Set
Clevite Rod & Main Bearings
Digitally Balanced Assembly
Fully Assembled
GM 317 Truck Heads
New LS2 Valves and LS6 Springs
GM 0721 Camshaft
Speed Pro Lifters
GM Pushrods 
GM Rocker arms 
Cloyes C3220 Timing Set
Gasket Set
for 3000 $

I dont know what motor would be the better buy i also have a prochargers slpped on that bad boy. What one would yall choose ?


----------

